

Geeks use keyboard shortcuts - eibrahim
http://www.kbshortcuts.com

======
eibrahim
If you are using the mouse to copy and paste then this tool is not for you.
Seriously, learn some shortcuts :)

This is the second version of the site and I added lots of new features, so
let me know what you think.

Here is the list of new features:

\- feeds everywhere e.g. search for visual studio and subscribe to that feed
to get all newly submitted shortcuts with that search term

\- user voting (digg like), so vote to make sure only the good shortcuts make
it

\- best and latest shortcuts (and feeds)

\- top 10 search queries

\- user registration

\- much better UI and UX (I think)

More features coming soon:

\- favorites

\- printer friendly

\- and whatever you guys suggest.

Thanks and I hope you find it useful.

